# Tuckerman Ravine - May 23, 2011



## snowmonster (May 24, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *May 23, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Tuckerman Ravine

*Conditions: *Alternating between very foggy and not too foggy; misty but no rain; temps in the mid 40s; very windy; loose granular snow 

*Trip Report: *I've never skipped a work day to go skiing but having worked the entire weekend, I felt less guilty. I was on the trail by 10 AM and got to HoJo's by noon. Climbers heading down recommended Hillman's Highway and I was hoping to get there since I could see that Tux was socked in by fog. The caretaker told me that there was a long bushwack in to HH. I didn't want a repeat of my Monroe Brook experience and headed into the Bowl.

When I got there, there were only two other skiers in the Bowl and they were heading up Left Gully. The bottom of LG had separated from the Bowl and so there was a very short hike needed to access the run. On the Headwall, the waterfall was running and there were crevasses. Sluice looked good and so did Chute. Right Gully seemed to still be connected to Sluice and was probably skiable from three-quarters of the way up. I headed up Sluice and took a run from there until the bottom of the Bowl. The snow was really good and edgeable. Perfect for making turns. I then headed up Chute and got to just below the big rock on hikers' left. Unfortunately, the fog started rolling in and it got quite unnerving to be up there so I did a quick run and tried to pack in as many turns as I could.

I got to the bottom of the Bowl and did several low angle runs. You couldn't see 20 feet in front of you. It was spooky to stand around in the dark and hear the crack of ice crashing down then seeing small bits of ice roll past you. Despite that, I still did a few more runs. I only stopped when I postholed through a small crevasse in the Bowl floor.

The TRT heading from the Bowl to HoJo's was uneventful except for a huge slip and slide down some ice on the trail. Be careful of your footing on this part. I spent about an hour at HoJo's talking with the caretaker about routes in Tux and Huntington Ravine. Tux is definitely doable until June. There's still lots of snow there for the sliding!

Tux from HoJo's:






Hillman's Highway:





The Headwall fom the Bowl floor:





Looking up Sluice:





Looking down Sluice towards Lunch Rocks:





Crevassing on the Headwall:





Chute and Headwall:


----------



## TheBEast (May 24, 2011)

Nice!  Looks great up there for some June turns!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2011)

Strong work!


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2011)

Way to go Martin! I enjoy your backcountry trail reports. I should get up there but it seems that life always gets in the way.


----------



## snowmonster (May 25, 2011)

BEast, are you up for June turns?

TB, if you saw the pace I was hiking, you'd reconsider calling it strong work. Makes me feel like a man again to be out there!

Terry, thanks. If your schedule permits (that is, if Tammy allows you to get out), let's head up to Tux before the season's over.


----------



## TheBEast (May 25, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> BEast, are you up for June turns?



Only in my dreams.  Ski season is over for me. 8-(


----------



## maineskier69 (May 26, 2011)

Nice work Martin.  I have been in the bowl when you couldn't see 15ft in front of you and it is freaky to say the least.
You are a true die hard.


----------



## snowmonster (May 26, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Only in my dreams.  Ski season is over for me. 8-(


Ski season is never over if you still dream of making turns. Hope to see you on the slopes someday.


maineskier69 said:


> Nice work Martin.  I have been in the bowl when you couldn't see 15ft in front of you and it is freaky to say the least.
> You are a true die hard.


Jim, I could've used the company. Yeah, that place is spooky in the fog. Die hard? That's you and snoseek.


----------



## Cannonball (May 26, 2011)

Considering a quick assault on those slopes this Sunday.  Anyone?


----------



## MadPadraic (May 27, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Considering a quick assault on those slopes this Sunday.  Anyone?



Thinking about it.


----------



## snowmonster (May 31, 2011)

Did anybody hit the Bowl this weekend?


----------



## snoseek (May 31, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Did anybody hit the Bowl this weekend?



I did......then i ate some doritos and passed out


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 1, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I did......then i ate some doritos and passed out



Excellent! I knew somebody would read this post the way I intended. Nothing beats passing out in a driveway!


----------

